# Problem connecting to VOD



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, I am having a problem connecting to VOD and can't seem to figure out what the problem is. I have a HR24-500 HD DVR receiver. I got it hooked directly to my modem with a ethernet cable. My internet plan is 25 Mbps download speed & 2.5 Mbps upload speed. I went into the network setup in the receiver and did the network setup and it says I am connected. Then I went I to the network services part and did the Test Connection and it says that the network services are successfully running. It looks like everything is setup and running. But when I go to GOD and try to watch something it starts up and the preparing for playback goes about 3 quarters of the way the errors out with error 109, 113 or 128. I have rebooted the rest will receive a well as well as the modem and still does the same thing. Anyone know where if I am missing something or what the problem is. I am at a loss. Any help is much higher appreciated.


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

I had the same problem. I called Tech Support and what you need if you don't have it is a Cinema Connection Kit, which is a wireless modem. Earlier hookups didn't require this, but now they do. Look it up with directv. It'll cost me 31.99 for the kit and it should take care of the problem.

I also had my receiver hooked up directly to the modem via ethernet cable, but now that won't work...

MAO


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

aces99 said:


> Hi, I am having a problem connecting to VOD and can't seem to figure out what the problem is. I have a HR24-500 HD DVR receiver.* I got it hooked* *directly to my modem* with a ethernet cable. My internet plan is 25 Mbps download speed & 2.5 Mbps upload speed. I went into the network setup in the receiver and did the network setup and it says I am connected. Then I went I to the network services part and did the Test Connection and it says that the network services are successfully running. It looks like everything is setup and running. But when I go to GOD and try to watch something it starts up and the preparing for playback goes about 3 quarters of the way the errors out with error 109, 113 or 128. I have rebooted the rest will receive a well as well as the modem and still does the same thing. Anyone know where if I am missing something or what the problem is. I am at a loss. Any help is much higher appreciated.


DirecTV® receivers/DVRs only work with a LAN IP type address. So a router is a must. A wireless CCK is not needed (as the previous posted mentioned) if this is you only receiver in your account


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

peds48 said:


> DirecTV® receivers/DVRs only work with a LAN IP type address. So a router is a must. A wireless CCK is not needed (as the previous posted mentioned) if this is you only receiver in your account


As I said, (which was today when I called), I had the same problem. Tech support stated to me that you need a CCK. Directv installers now include the CCK in their new installs.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

maonstad said:


> As I said, (which was today when I called), I had the same problem. Tech support stated to me that you need a CCK. Directv installers now include the CCK in their new installs.


Just because "tech support" tells you, it does not mean they are correct! As I said, if the HR24 is the only receiver, connecting to a router via ethernet should be all that is needed. No reason to debate this fact!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I can PROMISE you, Peds is always right!! And that is not sarcasm nor humor. He has helped me innumerable times.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

y


maonstad said:


> As I said, (which was today when I called), I had the same problem. Tech support stated to me that you need a CCK. Directv installers now include the CCK in their new installs.


Directv Tech support is like an Apple store genius, they know very little.... but they can't look or sound clueless to the customer so they spit out made up crap like its fact....

I was told once the key to could technical support agent in any field was a person that could spit out bull**** with complete confidence.... Nothing makes a customer more upset than when tech support says "I don't know"... So just don't say it... Sad but so true....


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. I have 2 HR24 receivers but I was only planning on hooking this one receiver up to the Internet. What do you think would be the best way to go, the CCK Cinema connection kit or a router. Peds48, if I go the router route and just hook up the one receiver I take it I plug the router into the Internet modem with a ethernet cord. Then hook up the receiver to the modem with a ethernet cord? I don't get why you can't just hook up the receiver to the Internet modem and bypass the modem. Would make things easier. I am not sure which way would be the best. If I decide to hook up more than 1 receiver to the internet do I need a CCK kit for each receiver or do I just need one. 

I just did some searching and found a DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter. Would that work for more than one receiver or is a CCK Kit better. I will probably only hook up the one receiver though. Thanks very much for all the help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The problem may lie with having two HR24s networked. In such a case, you can ethernet to a single box, but not it is connected to a second box. Can you isolate it, reboot and report what happens?


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I only have 1 receiver hooked up. I have the receiver directly hooked to the internet modem with a ethernet cable. I have rebooted both the receiver and modem. I ran the network setup and network services thing and it says it is connected and everything seems fine. But when I try to watch any VOD show the Preparing for playback goes about 3/4 of the way then errors out with either error 109, 128 or something. You would think it would work if you hooked the receiver directly to the internet modem with ethernet cable. I don't know if I am missing something or what. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do other aspects work, such as Apps (right arrow), or Youtube, Pandora? 

What's your approx. speed on router?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Again, regardless of which method you choose to connect a router is a must 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

HI Laxguy, I just tried a couple TV apps like Twitter and Facebook as well as YouTube and they all worked fine. I just got the WiFi modem that came with my internet service. I don't have another separate router.. Looks like that might be the problem.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

aces99 said:


> HI Laxguy, I just tried a couple TV apps like Twitter and Facebook as well as YouTube and they all worked fine. I just got the Internet modem that the Internet guy left when he set up my service. I don't have a separate router.
> 
> Hi peds48, if I go with a DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter I still need a router? What do you think would be the best way to go, a CCK Cinema Kit or a router and maybe the adapter? Thanks for all your help.


What's the model of your Cable modem? It's possible it's a combo modem / router.


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi dennisj00, it says it is a Cisco DPC3825


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

Directv Installer came out today and installed CCK(w) on my system. All my video on demand is back and working. Installer told me that plugging in ethernet cable into receiver will work for a bit, but then will drop off. The HR44 will work with the ethernet cable plugged into the receiver since it has the CCK built in it. 
Kudo's for directv for fixing my problem


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

aces99 said:


> Hi dennisj00, it says it is a Cisco DPC3825


That's a combination cable modem / router or a 'Residential Gateway'. Since you have 2 HR24s, I'd go ahead and get a CCK and plug the Ethernet from your gateway port into it.

With no Ethernet connection directly at the 24, it defaults to Coax networking. One on Ethernet and one on Coax could be causing the problem.

Reboot both 24s after you connect the CCK.


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks dennisj00.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

It is not clear whether your installation is legacy or SWM. If SWM, then a single CCK(Cinema Connection Kit), which is also a DECA (Directv Ethernet to Coax adapter), is the best way to connect both your HR24's to the internet. If legacy, then using router with ethernet to each of the HR24's would be your best bet.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

b52pooh said:


> It is not clear whether your installation is legacy or SWM. If SWM, then a single CCK(Cinema Connection Kit), which is also a DECA (Directv Ethernet to Coax adapter), is the best way to connect both your HR24's to the internet. If legacy, then using router with ethernet to each of the HR24's would be your best bet.


HR24s are SWiM only.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> HR24s are SWiM only.


No they are not!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> No they are not!


My mistake. I glanced at the first look and thought I only saw 1 coax input. I should have looked at my 24.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No worries. There are only 3 SWM only receiver types in DirecTV® current inventory. They are the H25, the HR34 and HR44. Clients don’t count since they need a Genie to work.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

aces99 said:


> HI Laxguy, I just tried a couple TV apps like Twitter and Facebook as well as YouTube and they all worked fine. I just got the WiFi modem that came with my internet service. I don't have another separate router.


We must be talking about different things, as there's no Twitter via Directv. What happens when you hit right arrow while watching something?


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

When I hit the right arrows it loads up "TV APPS" with ScoreGuide, Weather, Social TV, etc. If I scroll down and click on the Social TV App, Facebook, Twitter and Get Glue comes out. I just checked to make sure I wasn't seeing something and it says Twitter. I even logged on to my Twitter account. You don't get Twitter on yours? I can take a picture of it with my cell if you want.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gaaaahhhh! I way overlooked that route. You're quite right, those are all there. Shows how much I use TV for those things!

So your internet connection to that box is fine, and can you again try a VOD download?


----------

